# Absegnung Gaming-PC (mATX)



## peexbar (3. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
aus aktuellem Anlass endlich mal registriert.

Der neue Rechner soll erstmal eine ganze Weile halten. Wichtig war mir der mATX-Formfaktor. In Sachen Netzteil tappe ich noch etwas im Dunkeln.
In das MoBo, hab ich mich gleich "verliebt". Ist etwas "ober the top" und alles optisch aufeinander abgestimmt. 

MoBo: ASUS ROG Maximus VII Gene (90MB0I30-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Grafik: ASUS R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05C0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühlung :Corsair Hydro Series H105 (CW-9060016-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PSU: Corsair CS Series Modular CS650M 650W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020077-EU/CP-9020077-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case: Corsair Carbide Series Air 240 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Viel Speicher brauch ich eigentlich nicht, 3-4 Spiele gleichzeitig installiert. der Rest fliegt wieder runter. Ob da ne HDD Sinn macht weiß ich nicht.


Danke schon einmal vorab.

Gruß

peebar


----------



## iPol0nski (3. September 2014)

Naja bereit für die nächsten Jahre biste damit sicher nur ich würde an deiner Stelle doch über eine etwas größere Festplatte nachdenken. Vielleicht eine 240 Gb SSD denn die neuen Spiele werden ja immer größer und ich denke dieser Trend wird sich auch noch fortsetzten... und da werden 120Gb schnell mal voll (du musst ja schonmal mit ca. 20Gb fürs OS rechnen). Ich weis ja nicht ob du mit deinem Buget stark begrenzt bist aber bei einem PC mit so guten Komponenten lohnen sich die 40€ Aufpreis für den doppelten Speicher schon denke ich. 
Wegen der Wakü willst du stark übertakten? Denn ich habe selber die Corsair H60 Wakü... die hält meinen CPU Problemlos Kühl auch unter volllast und ich muss sagen diese Teile sind Sperrig weil die Schläuche sehr starr sind somit braucht man für den einbau ein großes Gehäuse(und dass schon bei meiner mit nur einem Lüfter). An deiner Stelle würde ich überlegen ob du die Wirklich brauchst oder ob du lieber ein Modell mit nur einem Lüfter nimmt und sowohl Geld als auch Platz sparst. Also wenn du nicht gerade vor hast auf 5GHz zu übertakten müsste die H60 auch locker reichen.


----------



## peexbar (3. September 2014)

Danke für die Antwort.
Das mit der SSD ist doch nen wertvoller Tipp, werde ich berücksichtigen und eine größere Version nehmen. 
Die Wakü ist so eine Sache, ist ja eine ordendliche CPU, da wollte ich nicht an der Kühlung sparen. Übertakten erst wenn es nötig wird, also vermutlich in ein paar Jahren  - wohl auch etwas zu viel des guten. 

Edit:
Da ich gerade feststelle, dass mir ca 7mm Platz im Case für de Grafikkarte (ist zu hoch) fehlen, muss ich mir noch was überlegen.
Und schon ne Lösung: Bitfenix Prodigy M mit Seitenteil (inkl Fenster) wenn da 16cm CPU-Lüfter reinpassen, dann sollte es mit der GraKa hinhauen. http://geizhals.de/bitfenix-prodigy-schwarz-bfc-pro-300-kkxsk-rp-a788894.html

Edit 2: Hmm, ggfs reicht ja auch der i5 : http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4690k-bx80646i54690k-a1119925.html


----------



## iPol0nski (3. September 2014)

Also der i5 schafft momentan auch alle Games ich würde mir halt die Frage stellen wie viel ich für den PC ausgeben will... zwischen dem i7 und dem i5 ist halt schon ein großer Unterschied. Hast du schonmal über einen Xeon E3 nachgedacht? Das ist ein i7 ohne Grafikeinheit(bei der Intel iX Reihe ist ja immer eine integrierte Grafik mit drin) also ein abgespeckter i7 der aber auch das Hyper-Threading beherrscht (was der i5 nicht kann). Bei aktuellen Games macht das Hyper-Threading allerdings noch keinen sinn da diese nichtmal 4 Kerne auslasten.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2014)

Erst mal ist die Frage,  ob Du UNBEDINGT übertakten können willst - denn du hast Dir da ein richtiges Übertakter-Board genommen. Wenn ja, dann musst Du nämlich auch den i7-4770k oder i7-4790k nehmen, oder einen i5-4670k / 4790k.  

Aber Übertakten ist halt immer im Vergleich zum Nicht-Übertakten ein gutes Stück teurer: selbst beim core i5 zahlst Du für die gleiche CPU als übertaktbare Version ca 30-40€, für gut geeignetes Board 50-60€ mehr als ein Nicht-OC-Board,  und beim Kühler sollte man auch seine 15-30€ mehr drauflegen. Du zahlst also dann bestimmt 100-130€ mehr,  beim core i7 sogar eher 140-190€, nur damit Du übertakten kannst. Da würde ich mal behaupten, dass Du besser bei wegkommst, wenn du Dir das sparst und dann halt etwas früher eine neue CPU kaufst, als es mit dem Übertakten "nötig" sein wird. 

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, dann rate ich zu einem H97-Board oder einem günstigen Z97-Board, in beiden Fällen nicht über 90€. Als CPU einen core i5 für 150-170€, oder gleich den Xeon 1231v3, der ist fast identisch zum core i7, hat also 8 "Threads", quasi 8 Kerne, nur dass es nen TICK weniger Takt hat und keine eigene Grafikeinheit, die du aber ja nicht brauchst mit ner Gamer-Graka. Der Xeon wäre halt "zukunftssicherer", weil in 1-2 Jahren vlt. mehr und mehr Games auf 8 Kerne optimiert werden. Nicht, dass die dann NUR damit laufen, aber sie laufen dann halt schneller als mit nem normalen 4Kerner bei gleichem Takt.

Beim RAM bringt mehr als DDR3-1600 nur selten etwas, und dann auch nicht viel - das kann man sich an sich sparen. Zudem bei dem hohen Kühlkörper aufpassen wegen des CPU-Kühlers, wobei das bei dem Wasserkühler kein Problem wäre. Allerdings ist es schon lange nicht mehr so, dass eine Wasserkühlung wirklich besser als eine Luftkühlung ist, vor allem nicht so eine kleine kompakte in sich geschlossene reine CPU-Kühlung.  Der einzige Vorteil ist, dass um die CPU herum mehr Platz ist und du beim Transport des PCs kein großes Gewicht hast, das am Sockel "rumzieht".  Aber ansonsten ist ein CPU-Luftkühler für 25-35€ auch nicht schlechter und nicht lauter als so eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung.   "Nötig" schon gar nicht, sonst wäre Intel ja blöd, bei den Box-CPUs einen eigenen 5€-Kühler beizulegen und sogar eine Garantie auf 3 Jahre zu geben  

Grafikkarte: eine R9 290 ist auch nur 10% langsamer, kostet aber deutlich weniger. Ich finde, die R9 290 reicht völlig. 

Beim Netzteil reicht - auch mit der R9 290X - die Version mit 550W aus. Die Empfehlungen der Graka-Hersteller sind immer sehr vorsichtig, weil ein "noname"-Netzteil mit 500W teils keine 300W stabil liefert - daher oder auch falls man eine stromfressende CPU hat (die AMD FX-9000er brauchen ca 100W mehr als die Intel Sockel 1150-CPUs)  sagen die lieber "600W"...  bei nem zB BeQuiet der 8er-Serie wären auch 450W völlig ausreichend. So ein PC wie Deiner zieht bei voller Last vielleicht 350W. 

SSD: jo, lieber gleiche 240-250GB, selbst wenn es nur 3-4 Spiele sind.


----------



## iPol0nski (3. September 2014)

Also die Wakü ist schon sehr gut so bleibt der Prozessor nochmal einen Tick kühler als mit Luftkühler aber wie bereits gesagt 1 Lüfter reicht völlig aus damit so eine CPU Kühl bleibt auch übertaktet.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2014)

Die modernen Luftkühler auch um die 30-40€ halten die CPU locker unter 60 Grad, teils auch 50 Grad selbst bei OC und Last - hier zB ein 2500k auf 4,4 statt 3,3 Ghz übertaktet Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Seite 4 | Review | Technic3D  mit diversen Luftkühlern

Das ist völliger Nonsense, das NOCH kühler zu halten, FALLS die Wakü da überhaupt niedrigere Temps schafft, vor allem wenn diese WaKü mehr als das Doppelte kostet ^^    Was soll das denn auch bringen? 50 statt 48 Jahre Lebensdauer?


----------



## peexbar (4. September 2014)

Danke euch für die tollen Beiträge, wegen der Nachtschicht erst jetzt ne Antwort 

Die "Budget-Version" :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je nach Website, kann man ja noch das ein oder andere sparen, dient nur mal der Übersicht.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2014)

Also, du müsstest allein schon ne Menge sparen können, wenn Du die hardwareversand-Produkte per Links bei Geizhals.at/de aufrufst und dann in den Warenkorb legst. Es gibt zudem auch R9 290 schon ab ca 300 Euro http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=gra16_512&asd=on&asuch=R9 290&xf=1440_R9+290#xf_top  - die von Sapphire ist VIELLEICHT etwas leiser, aber mehr als 40-50€ Aufpreis wären heftig.

Beim Kühler: der ist natürlich gut, aber er passt nicht ins Gehäuse. Der misst 162mm, und fürs Prodigy M sind 160mm als Maximum angegeben. So oder so wäre so ein Kühler an sich auch viel zu viel, ist zum Übertakten gedacht. Einer für 25-30€ reicht da locker, vlt. nimm den kleinen Bruder vom Macho, den True Spirit 120: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (10070055 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  hier auch viele Meinungen Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A Tower Kühler  zudem müsstest du bei der XT-Version des Ballistix Sport eh mit der Höhe der RAM-Kühler aufpassen, wenn Du da einen "Monsterkühler" für die CPU nimmst. Und wenn Du meinst, dass der True Spirit nicht reicht/leise genug wäre, dann nimm halt den Macho 120, das ist die etwas kleinere Version des Macho HR-02


Ansonsten alles okay


----------



## peexbar (4. September 2014)

Puuh so viel zu beachten  Dann feile ich den Rest zurecht und bestell mir das Ding.

Danke nochmals für die tolle Hilfe.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (10. September 2014)

Den True Spirit 120 habe ich selber verbaut, der passt auch bei höheren RAM-Riegeln noch auf die CPU. Und er hält meine CPU auch unter Volllast (Encodieren) auf angenehmen 50°C. Dabei ist er auch angenehm leise bis unhörbar.


----------

